# Replacing the old 510



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like everything on offer now is dual tuner. Is that so?

A dual MUST have both inputs to work at all. Is that so?

My installation makes it a real pig to get two RG6 for the run.

I have 119 and 110 running with legacy lnbs, and an SW21 to the single cable down. It is 200 ft long , buried and I have a 20db amp in line.
I used to work in this business but mainly on ships and yachts, so I don't mind playing around with this stuff.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

if you consider replacing your 510 I have 3 508 receivers and one 510 for sale. They were all working great when I unhooked them to go strictly HD.


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. I might come back on that although it is really only postponing the problem.
Meanwhile, to add to my original post, the installation was originally home brew with a dish each for 119 and 110, each with a dual legacy LNBF.
but gets a fantastic signal. 
If you stand at the focus, you can feel yourself start to heat up!

i see a DPP lnbf is only available in combination versions for use with the current multi satellite dish systems so to use DPP I would have to abandon my antenna farm.

Maybe I should bite the bullet and run a second cable all the way and let the chips fall where they may.
My new question;-
Can a dual receiver run on two legacy lnbfs?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

You can go DPP with individual DP duals LNBs and a DPP33 switch, or the more expensive DPP44.


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

many thanks - I have two ways to go


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Using the legacy equip. you need a line for each tuner. Legacy will work w/ all receivers. Dishpro equip. will only work w/ Dishpro receviers (510 is DP). if you upgrade the dish to a single dishpro dish w/ a Dishproplus LNB, then no new cable is needed. Connect the 1 cable to the dishproplus LNB and your done. If you want to keep the 2 dishes, you'll need to upgrade the LNB's to Dishpro single LNBs and also get a DPP switch (either the 33 or 44), and still only need the 1 cable to recever (this option will save you from aiming a new dish since your just swapping out the legacy LNBS). You'll also need a DishProPlus seperator, which almost all dual tuner receivers come with anyway, and use it behind the receiver to essentially split the signal into the 2 tuner inputs.

I guess I should also mention that if you wanted HD, you'd definitly need a new dish, either 1000.2 or 1000.4 depending on which ARC you want to aim at. Keeping in mind that only mpeg4 receivers can use the eastern ARC. Another option would be to upgrade 1 of your dishes to a dish500 and use the other dish an re-aim it at 129 for HD. It would still need a DP single LNB though. And not sure where your located but your HD locals might not be on the western arc, they might be on the eastern arc. I myself fall in this category, I have 500 w/ a 300 aimed at 129 (3 feeds fed into a dpp44) but my locals are over on 61.5. I suppose I could aim another dish at 61 but Im in no hurry to do so yet.

if you wanted to add 2nd receiver, then you'll need a 2nd line run from the dish.

If you wanted to switch to Directv, you could install a directv dish w/ a "Swim" LNB and still only need the 1 line from the dish to your house, and from there add up to 8 single tuner receivers, or 4 dual tuner ones.

ps. This buried cable must be RG6 w/ preferably a 2ghz rating.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shadough, strictly speaking there are only DP LNBF ( sending to each output both polarity in two 500 MHz ranges), DPP is switching technology utilizing DP LNBF. 
Yes, I know, but those dishes has DP LNBFs *and built-in DPP switch*.


----------



## interd0g (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks - I learned a lot. This topic could be confusing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

interd0g said:


> Thanks - I learned a lot. This topic could be confusing.


Ask Mods (use red







) to change it.


----------

